# waaaa! my satworks got wacked by a voltage surge!!!



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

mama said I can get a new receiver!!!!!! what should I get?? What is the best for auto search and load the channels???


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Just about anything with blind search is good, and I think that support for USALS and DiSEqC are important unless you're sure you're only going to have one stationary dish for the life of the receiver.

Asking what you should get is like asking what TV you should get; there are so many choices! The most recent low-cost receiver to catch my eye was the Traxis DBS-3500 for $99 here: http://www.global-cm.net/news&views.html . I love my Pansat, but that doesn't mean I can't look at other receivers.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

features is what I want .......and easy to use. I use an 8ft dish to feed it.


----------

